# Better late than never



## Dr Evil (24/11/14)

Hi Everyone

After much deliberation and reading up and watching YouTube videos I decided to take the plunge and get me a Reo 

I got it last week from @Oupa but only managed to finally check in to Reoville today, @Andre soreee 
I know you've been waiting a while to find out who bought the Reo.

I started enjoying dripping on my Igo-L but found it infuriating to carry a bottle on me to wet the wicks all the time. I did allot of research and the Pro's of the Reo just won me over. The only thing I was really hesitant about was paying so much for a mod with the possibility that it wouldn't work for me. I was afraid of buying into the hype and being left disappointed.

I'm very glad I took the chance because I am loving it !!! 
The minute I got home from work I ripped open the packaging from @Oupa and started cleaning the RM2, bottle and started building a coil. I filled up the bottle with some Steam Hammer Eternity, did a couple of quonks to wet the wick and pushed the button....Houston, we have lift offfffff !!!

From the very first vape I was inlove, the flavour from the RM2 is amazing. I finally understand what all the hype is about, it's such a simple device but it just works, and works extremely well !!!

Since my forum name is Dr Evil, I thought it only fitting for my Reo LP Mini to be named.... Mini Me

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (24/11/14)

Awesome @Dr Evil, now you need to post this photo on the Reo Mail thread as well.


----------



## Dr Evil (24/11/14)

johan said:


> Awesome @Dr Evil, now you need to post this photo on the Reo Mail thread as well.



Will do so now @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/11/14)

PS @Dr Evil , I believe the saying goes.... 

Better late, than pregnant  I could be wrong 

Wishing you lots of vaping joy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dr Evil (24/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> PS @Dr Evil , I believe the saying goes....
> 
> Better late, than pregnant  I could be wrong
> 
> Wishing you lots of vaping joy!



Bwahahaahahahaha brilliant 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Andre (24/11/14)

Aha, the mystery solved. What a privilege to welcome you to Reoville. Real glad that you are enjoying your Reo. May there be many more. Shall register you on ECF if you do not mind?


----------



## Dr Evil (25/11/14)

Andre said:


> Aha, the mystery solved. What a privilege to welcome you to Reoville. Real glad that you are enjoying your Reo. May there be many more. Shall register you on ECF if you do not mind?



I do have a login for ECF, or is that nit what you mean? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

Welcome to Reoville @Dr Evil !
Wishing you all the best with the Mini
You are right, the flavour on the RM2 is exceptional - loved your post
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/11/14)

Congrats @Dr Evil... Enjoy!

Looks stunning too, in all silver and Reomiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

another resident to reoville. welcome and congrats and the stunning new addition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

Welcome to the cult! A REO isn't cheap and it's amazing how we read about it think about it and wonder if it's going to be as good as everyone says it is... then finally we can't help ourselves any more and we take the plunge... then we start to vape on it and we are hooked for life!

A very warm welcome to Reoville!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr Evil (25/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome to the cult! A REO isn't cheap and it's amazing how we read about it think about it and wonder if it's going to be as good as everyone says it is... then finally we can't help ourselves any more and we take the plunge... then we start to vape on it and we are hooked for life!
> 
> A very warm welcome to Reoville!



It is that EXACTLY @Rob Fisher 
I'm usually very hesitant when spending big money like that but I am happy I took the chance on the Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I do have a login for ECF, or is that nit what you mean?
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


You could register your Reo Household on the ECF site if you want or I could do it, whatever you prefer? This is the thread: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call-253.html


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

Thanks again @Andre for all the effort you put into mking sure people register their Reos
We may just become the largest Reo country outside the US
That would be something!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/11/14)

Welcome to Reoville @Dr Evil, i am sure you will have many happy vaping hours on your new precious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (25/11/14)

@Andre I posted in that thread on ECF meneer


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Dr Evil said:


> @Andre I posted in that thread on ECF meneer


Thank you, Reonaut.


----------



## vaalboy (25/11/14)

Welcome to Reoville

Reactions: Like 1


----------

